# Crippled pigeon



## Saphira (Sep 2, 2017)

My mother in law found a pigeon on the sidewalk on Saturday: pigeon has both feet disabled, was just lying on the ground when she was found. I took her to a doctor, who said nothing is broken, and she doesn't seem to have other signs of disease, but still her feet show no improvement since then. Doctor also said she's malnourished. I keep her in a carrier in a closed balcony (I have pet pigeons and keeping her separated), gave her vitamins and seed, also a 2 days treatment for internal parasites and a anti-parasite spray under the wings. I have to clean her, since she can't stand at all so she gets dirty. I know it's a she because my mother in law said a pigeon was trying to mate with her when she found it. 

I don't know what else to do to help her, she looks miserable. She eats and drinks on her own. Poop is a bit on the watery side, dark-ish green in colour. She breathes normally, but sleeps a fair bit.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping her. Can you pls post a photo if her feet?


----------



## Saphira (Sep 2, 2017)

Sorry for it not being very clear, had to take it with one hand.
https://imgur.com/a/NDg8mO8

Feet don't show any sign of injury. Her soles are lighter coloured, not sure if that could be from all the concrete they walk on. I couldn't stretch them easily, and I didn't insist.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Don't know if calcium in the drinking water will help. If you can get some, try to get the calcium with added Vit D3.


----------



## Saphira (Sep 2, 2017)

The vitamins I've given her contain calcium too. I couldn't find any calcium specific for pigeons. I got given something from an animal pharmacy, but when I got home I noticed it says on the label "except pigeons and geese", so I didn't use them. Went back to the shop, but that was all they had calcium related.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He will need Vit D3 for his body to absorb the calcium. Is there any way you can give him exposure to sunlight (direct not through a window)? Even half an hour a day will do him good.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The photo does not show up when you open the link.


----------



## Saphira (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm not sure how to post images at a certain size, posting it as it is makes it huge.
Does this work better?
http://oi67.tinypic.com/i3w8z5.jpg


----------



## Saphira (Sep 2, 2017)

Unfortunately, the pigeon died last night. She actually seemed to be getting a little better yesterday. I wish I could have done more.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## Saphira (Sep 2, 2017)

Pretty down right now, especially since not a month ago I failed with a baby pigeon I found in the rain. He sadly was obviously sick and didn't last through the antibiotics treatment. With this one I was more hopeful, because she was eating and drinking on her own. I even thought I saw a tremble in her fingers yesterday. 

I have a question, bit unrelated, if anybody can answer, so I don't open a new topic: When I was with her at the doctor, my pet pigeon was also behaving weirdly (scared me badly) and I took him too. He seemed all of a sudden sleepy, left his head backwards, closing eyes, and swaying. I was scared he had caught something or ate something bad. I do keep strict quarantine on strays I try to help, caged and kept in closed rooms, I wash my hands and change shirt every time I deal with them). Anyway, I took them both to the doctor that day and he offered to vaccinate my pigeons in september, when he will have a large batch to vaccinate. I am anxious a lot about them catching something, as they do come into some contact with the outside pigeons when staying on the window sill. Can vaccination harm them in any way? Does it have risks?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Saphira, am very sorry to hear the pigeon didnt make it. Thank you for helping him.
I know nothing about vaccinating pigeons but hopefully someone more expert will answer soon.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Don't think it will harm them, I don't vaccinate my rescues. But I've read on the internet if you suspect one of your pigeons are sick, then don't have that one vaccinated.


----------



## Saphira (Sep 2, 2017)

Marina B said:


> Don't think it will harm them, I don't vaccinate my rescues. But I've read on the internet if you suspect one of your pigeons are sick, then don't have that one vaccinated.


None of them are sick. I did read about vaccinating, and yes, the breeders say the pigeons must be in perfect health before doing it. I even saw recommendations for short "just in case" treatments for minor issues (like internal and external parasites) and vitamins 2 weeks prior to vaccinations.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Saphira, I have already pm'd you that there is not one vaccine for different diseases. Each disease has its own vaccine. Pox, PMV, Salmonella. And they need to be given once a year. If the LaSota vaccine for PMV is used, then it must be given every couple of months. 
I would ask the vet just what the vaccine covers. I think it is probably not worth getting your birds done. Most people don't unless they have a lot of birds, or mix them a lot with other birds like in racing or showing at bird shows.


----------



## Saphira (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you for the reply (I just saw the PM too).
I'll ask the vet more specifically, the "several diseases" part may have been me misunderstanding, was a bit shaken by having had to rush my pigeon to the doctor. It's not imminent anyway, he said he will let me know in September, because it would be a part of a larger number of birds. It's a state university, don't think they have commercial interests. I probably have a month's time to research things. I don't mind paying if it makes my pigeons safer, I'm only interested in them not suffering from adverse effects.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may be vaccinating a large number of birds, but any vaccine that he doesn't use will need to be discarded as many vaccines cannot be saved for later use. So of course he would want to be able to use it up, rather than just tossing it. When you toss it, you lose money. But as I have already told you, they will still need to be vaccinated each year or they wear off. The LaSota vaccine must be given every couple of months. And it must be bought in an amount for many birds.

Saphira, you mentioned in your PM that he also wanted you to give them a 2 course treatment with Flubendazol. Flubendazol is from the same family of drugs as Fenbendazole and Albendazole . Both are toxic to pigeons. Some have used them and gotten lucky, but others have had their birds die from using the drugs. Even some avian vets don't know enough about pigeons, and have recommended them for their birds. Some have lost pigeons because of it. Please don't use it. Here is some info on that family of drugs when used for pigeons.


Fenbendazole and Albendazole Toxicity in Pigeons and doves
http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.23...2&uid=70&uid=4&uid=3739256&sid=21102654429657


----------



## Saphira (Sep 2, 2017)

Well, then I'm glad I didn't use it, though I'm not sure what kind of medication I should use instead. I will research more the vaccine issue, hopefully find out something about the risks. 
Is there a topic on these forums about correct medication for pigeons to look at in case of need? I'm in no hurry to treat them, as they don't appear ill, but it's good to know beforehand where to look.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some safe de-wormers for pigeons would be Ivermectin, Pyrantel Pomoate, Moxidectin.Really don't know what you can get there, but many can be bought online. Moxidectin Plus is good as it also covers tapeworm, as does Endo/Ekto, and there are others.


----------

